# Jobs in Washington State for a newbie?



## Oxygenforeverybody (Dec 21, 2015)

So I'm going to take my state / national in a different state as I was stationed here originally. I will be moving to Washington late next year and was curious as to the job outlook? 

Also curious if anyone works currently out of WA and could give me any info in regards to it. I heard its mainly Private companies that run Ambulance / EMT - B or theres the option of going Fire and getting my FF1 so I can run with fire as well?

Any info would be great


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 21, 2015)

Where in Washington are you moving? Please don't say Seattle…


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Dec 21, 2015)

Bremerton area near the Naval base. 

Im originally from Tacoma


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 21, 2015)

So the long and short of it… If you're an EMT, you can work for Olympic. They do 911 BLS in Brem.  The medics are from Brem Fire.  

 Get your paramedic as soon as you can, and start applying for every fire medic job you see. It'll take a few years, but you'll probably get hired eventually.


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeah i plan on getting paramedic. The school im going to currently is a degree program into EMS that leads into ALS etc and I found school that offers the same program as the school I just finished my BLS course in. So I plan on continuing my education and pushing to become a paramedic.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 21, 2015)

Do a search on the forum here for Washington and Seattle… There's a lot of information.


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks, 

Finding a lot of topics on the PNW area. Awesome.. Seems seattle is not a favorable place to attempt.

Question though in regards.. I have no hand on experience other than the clinical runs I did for my course (One ambulance shift and a ER shift).. Do Companies or what not hire EMT - B with virtually no experience other than school?  

I'm going to try to do some volunteering after I get my cert here in VA since its primarily Volunteer based for BLS in hope to get some OJT.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 21, 2015)

Oxygenforeverybody said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Finding a lot of topics on the PNW area. Awesome.. Seems seattle is not a favorable place to attempt.
> 
> ...




Oly in Brem usually does not. TriMed will, AMR may and I don't know about Falck.


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks a lot! You just saved me a lot of time.


----------



## Drax (Dec 21, 2015)

Apply to all of them, Falck just picked up the Multicare contract in Pierce County (Tacoma General, Allenmore, Good Samaritan, Auburn Medical Center, Covington Multicare). I wouldn't be shocked if they are still hiring.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeah. Apply to all of them. If they need a body, they'll hire you.


----------



## Drax (Dec 21, 2015)

Also, one more thing, it doesn't matter where you take your national. But if you get state certified where you are currently, that could present an issue/delay in getting it here. Knocking out your national now could ultimately be the best thing for you.


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Dec 22, 2015)

Well the state im currently in requires you to take State prior to taking the NREMT. So I have to get state cert here in virginia first before I can take the NREMT which I find silly but thats the state I guess.


----------



## Drax (Dec 25, 2015)

Oxygenforeverybody said:


> Well the state im currently in requires you to take State prior to taking the NREMT. So I have to get state cert here in virginia first before I can take the NREMT which I find silly but thats the state I guess.



Hmmmm, you might want to fly out to take it then. The most unfortunate thing is the NREMT gets harder the longer you wait to take it (supposedly).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2015)

That's odd. If you're planning on getting a Washington cert, make sure you can verify a 7 hour HIV/AIDS course. It's one of the odd things you'll need to get a Washington card.


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Dec 29, 2015)

Well.. Flying out is not a option and I have only 6 months from the completion of the course to take state / national. So either way IM getting my state cert for VA.. Im assuming I would have to take WA state testing as well even though Ive been certified in another state?

7 hour HIV/AIDS course? Oh lawd. I havent even done that in my course or anything. .Guess Ill get that knocked out when I move over.


----------



## Drax (Jan 2, 2016)

Oxygenforeverybody said:


> Well.. Flying out is not a option and I have only 6 months from the completion of the course to take state / national. So either way IM getting my state cert for VA.. Im assuming I would have to take WA state testing as well even though Ive been certified in another state?
> 
> 7 hour HIV/AIDS course? Oh lawd. I havent even done that in my course or anything. .Guess Ill get that knocked out when I move over.


Reciprocity...you'll have to be hired first here, then apply for Washington State Certification.


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Jan 22, 2016)

Drax said:


> Reciprocity...you'll have to be hired first here, then apply for Washington State Certification.



Okay. Thanks. Passed my State here in VA and bout to take NREMT tomorrow.


----------



## Drax (Jan 27, 2016)

How'd it go?


----------



## waaaemt (Jan 27, 2016)

Honestly job prospects for entry level emts are probably the best I've seen them in a few years.  I think people are finally realizing how little they will make as an emt and less are pursuing it which is finally creating a demand for emts. I would say average starting pay has gone up at least 2 or 3 bucks an hour since I started. You'll get hired by somebody no problem.


----------



## Drax (Jan 27, 2016)

waaaemt said:


> Honestly job prospects for entry level emts are probably the best I've seen them in a few years.  I think people are finally realizing how little they will make as an emt and less are pursuing it which is finally creating a demand for emts. I would say average starting pay has gone up at least 2 or 3 bucks an hour since I started. You'll get hired by somebody no problem.



I think there is a war waging among the privates. Making a buck more goes a long way when it comes to who you apply to first.


----------



## waaaemt (Jan 30, 2016)

Drax said:


> I think there is a war waging among the privates. Making a buck more goes a long way when it comes to who you apply to first.



Oh yea that war is always brewing. Now with R/M and AMR joining forces it's mostly just between them and Falck.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 30, 2016)

Falck pays a little less than AMR but have you heard about their benefits package?  Most major companies you wont get better benefits.


----------



## Drax (Feb 4, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Falck pays a little less than AMR but have you heard about their benefits package?  Most major companies you wont get better benefits.



Comparatively speaking, I think AMR only pays more in Seattle. Falck doesn't discriminate.


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Feb 15, 2016)

Welp, Got results back and I didnt pass the NREMT, Studied over all the things my instructors gave us to 'prep' for the NREMT.. The test stopped at 110 Questions. I felt good honestly.. Some questions I aint never heard of nor learned in school. So I signed up for EMTprep and several other online sources and books.. Will be restesting early march.. SO ive been craming a few hours a night.. Plan on increasing my study time for these next few weeks. 

Any recommendations would be great.

Like stated.. I felt good like I knew what I was reading, but I probably picked the 'right answer' but not the 'right right answer'


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Feb 15, 2016)

On another note, Signed up for information in regards to Volunteer Firefighter in Washington State, as well looking into Fire departments to possibly apply for coming 2017 as I want to work in Fire preferably.. Considering going to school to get my FF1 as well.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 15, 2016)

Oxygenforeverybody said:


> On another note, Signed up for information in regards to Volunteer Firefighter in Washington State, as well looking into Fire departments to possibly apply for coming 2017 as I want to work in Fire preferably.. Considering going to school to get my FF1 as well.



Bates in Tacoma.


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Feb 15, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Bates in Tacoma.




Bates you say? Is it Bates that has one of the best FF programs in the country? Someone over here in VA .. A paramedic said one of the schools in WA had one of the best FF programs around.. I though it was Clover Park Technical College? Unless he said Bates. Don't remember lol


----------



## Drax (Feb 16, 2016)

Oxygenforeverybody said:


> Bates you say? Is it Bates that has one of the best FF programs in the country? Someone over here in VA .. A paramedic said one of the schools in WA had one of the best FF programs around.. I though it was Clover Park Technical College? Unless he said Bates. Don't remember lol



You can only do Bates (Pierce County) if you have full coverage insurance. They also do a like 9-5 schedule Monday-Friday. Makes having a full time job extremely difficult.

Pierce College (Pierce County) has a really good Associates Degree Program, gets you a ton of IFSAC certs. Plus it's all online (minus certain events obviously), I do believe you have to have a background in fire though, and volunteering might suffice.

South Puget Sound Community College (Thurston County) has one as well, I think you don't have to have any experience and you do this sort of internship at McLane-Black Lake Fire Department. I went to the same volunteer fire academy as a few of these guys. I wasn't overly impressed with the program based on their feedback about it.

Everett Community College (Snohomish County), don't know anything about it, other than it exists.

These are the only programs in the Metropolitan area/Western Washington that I can think of. Clover Park doesn't have one that I'm aware.

Honestly, you might be better off volunteering and then getting into paramedic school when you get the chance, if you're trying to get hired. Obviously up to you.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 16, 2016)

Drax said:


> You can only do Bates (Pierce County) if you have full coverage insurance. They also do a like 9-5 schedule Monday-Friday. Makes having a full time job extremely difficult.
> 
> Pierce College (Pierce County) has a really good Associates Degree Program, gets you a ton of IFSAC certs. Plus it's all online (minus certain events obviously), I do believe you have to have a background in fire though, and volunteering might suffice.
> 
> ...




Yes, but you can get hired as a FF right out of Bates.  The op might not have the requisite experience for Paramedic School.


----------



## Drax (Feb 16, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Yes, but you can get hired as a FF right out of Bates.  The op might not have the requisite experience for Paramedic School.



Hard to say when someone will get hired in relation. I didn't go to Bates or the Medic school. But I did investigate Bates and it is clearly not a serious option for people who have to work full time and have families.

I did go there for EMT school though.


----------



## waaaemt (Feb 17, 2016)

Last I heard,  Bates doesn't even get you your FF1. And the training,  from what I've  been told,  is a joke. That was all from a coworker who went there.  I wouldn't waste my time .  Unless DEmedic or someone else can say otherwise ?

For volunteering I would recommend Riverside Fire dept in Pierce County.  Very small dept but actively need people and they get pretty legit calls. 

For NREMT,  remember to take your time on each question and really read it thoroughly.  Some Qs are all word play. Other Qs will have distracting info like "you arrive in scene blah blah blah trauma, you see pt ejected, blablah what's the first  thing you  should do?"  and it'll be like: c spine,  airway,  call als,  bsi/scene safe.  So you'll see the first couple  answers and think oh duh airway but wont notice bsi/scene safe.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 17, 2016)

I know at least three people who attended Bates and were hired right out of the chute, but as with anything, YMMV. 

This was also a few years ago, when everyone was hiring, thanks to SAFER money flowing wild and free.


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Feb 17, 2016)

Appreciate all the feed back guys.

Yeah I got a number for the Pierce county area in regards to volunteer FF and who to call. Im originally from Lakewood WA but was stationed in VA because I joined the Navy

and in regards to experience, I went to several firefighting schools while in the navy and was apart of several teams onboard the ship for firefighting (Flight deck firefighting, Flying Squad aka first responders to all casualties, Team leader for Repair 3.. Which I was leading about a team of 6-8 people etc) So does Navy firefighting experience help?

I have like 30 months left on my Post 9/11 so going to school isn't a issue because I will get payed to go to school.

I also did find a college in Western that supports my EMT/Paramedic associate degree program so I can transfer over to that as well.

Also as for working full time, I may beable to get away doing part time as like stated ill be using my post 9/11 benefits from the military which I get like 1500$ per month while attending school.. Plus my wife is still in the military and i have family in WA to help watch my kids.. SO i think i could juggle all that.. I think ha


----------



## Drax (Feb 18, 2016)

Oxygenforeverybody said:


> Appreciate all the feed back guys.
> 
> Yeah I got a number for the Pierce county area in regards to volunteer FF and who to call. Im originally from Lakewood WA but was stationed in VA because I joined the Navy
> 
> ...



Of course it will count. Sounds like to me you're doing exactly what you're supposed to and know what you need to get done. Don't be shocked if you're not the only one in your family sacrificing for this dream. You keep at it, always trying to figure out what more you can do, you'll get it. Good luck brother.

Remember this, you're probably one of those guys that has had very little difficulty being successful in anything you attempt. Like 95-98% of the time, you succeed in what you put your mind to. It is the opposite for getting hired in the fire service. You may apply for 99 jobs and finally get hired on 100th one. Don't let it get you down, keep at it, we'll do beers when you get hired. Let me know if you need any other help.


----------



## waaaemt (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow you got plenty of experience that will count towards points! Like Drax says you won't have too much trouble I think. If you really want to milk school though, I would suggest going through nursing school, getting your RN. Then you can do a 2 week RN to paramedic transition. this way you can make $40 an hour as a nurse while testing for a FF medic job. Or you could do CCT transport which if you worked for Northwest ambulance in marysville, you make $90,000 a year starting, working two 24s a week. wishing I had done that back in the day...


----------



## Drax (Feb 19, 2016)

waaaemt said:


> Wow you got plenty of experience that will count towards points! Like Drax says you won't have too much trouble I think. If you really want to milk school though, I would suggest going through nursing school, getting your RN. Then you can do a 2 week RN to paramedic transition. this way you can make $40 an hour as a nurse while testing for a FF medic job. Or you could do CCT transport which if you worked for Northwest ambulance in marysville, you make $90,000 a year starting, working two 24s a week. wishing I had done that back in the day...



I'll admit, I seriously contemplated this option.

More or less though, my wife and I decided I would have a maximum of an additional five years (following my first year) to accomplish my goal of getting hired on. RN was my plan B.

I worked with a guy, while working privates, who was a career firefighter/medic for JBLM. He had also gotten his RN and was picking up part-time shifts with the ambulance company. He had to have been banking well over six figures.

Personally, I think you must be a real EMS ninja if you're an RN and a Fire/medic.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 19, 2016)

There's a couple that work at Olympic. 

The real cake job is working as a Medic at Madigan.


----------



## Drax (Feb 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> There's a couple that work at Olympic.
> 
> The real cake job is working as a Medic at Madigan.



One of them told me their pay wasn't all that great...to be honest...besides opening the ER door, what do they do? Like one transport a week? We were picking up and dropping off at Madigan on the regular.

Unless you're talking about the floor medics...everything from secretary to various ER responsibilities I think...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 19, 2016)

Drax said:


> One of them told me their pay wasn't all that great...to be honest...besides opening the ER door, what do they do? Like one transport a week? We were picking up and dropping off at Madigan on the regular.
> 
> Unless you're talking about the floor medics...everything from secretary to various ER responsibilities I think...



 All of the Madigan medics I knew were old fire guys, it was like the retirement gig.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 19, 2016)

They do the transports for JBLM fire.


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Feb 20, 2016)

I did consider going the RN route, Idk though.. I mean I know being a RN pay wise is hella a lot better than what I'll be getting into, But unsure if its going to 'drive' me. EMT/Paramedic/Fire is something I feel I have a passion for. I rather stick to that passion first ha


----------



## Drax (Feb 21, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> They do the transports for JBLM fire.


Strange they'd post at the ER.



Oxygenforeverybody said:


> I did consider going the RN route, Idk though.. I mean I know being a RN pay wise is hella a lot better than what I'll be getting into, But unsure if its going to 'drive' me. EMT/Paramedic/Fire is something I feel I have a passion for. I rather stick to that passion first ha


Without a doubt.


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Mar 3, 2016)

Passed the NREMT, Now I'm officially a EMT. 

Time to get a better job now lol


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 3, 2016)

Just apply to Falck AMR Rural Metro trimed Northwest.  Rural might not be the best option since they just lost another contract to Falck.


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Mar 5, 2016)

I was also curious to any of the Fire / medic types here. What sources could I use to get a head start on FF1? I already have my firefighting background from the Navy and its Damage control handbook, but I know shipboard firefighting is different than civilian in some ways.

As for WA I hear I need to do a 7 hour aids/hiv course? Is that face / face or can it be done online?

Any other cert or things I should be striving to get now as well? Like I know EVOC is something I need just unsure how to get it at the moment.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 5, 2016)

The HIV AIDS can be done online for about 20-60 dollars depending on what you can find.  And it will really only take about 30 minutes to do.

The getting your ff1 best option is to get hired full time or volunteer.  Buckley fire in Pierce county has volunteer fire medics.  They will sponsor you for your paramedic and they will send you to an academy to get your fire certs.


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Mar 5, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> The HIV AIDS can be done online for about 20-60 dollars depending on what you can find.  And it will really only take about 30 minutes to do.
> 
> The getting your ff1 best option is to get hired full time or volunteer.  Buckley fire in Pierce county has volunteer fire medics.  They will sponsor you for your paramedic and they will send you to an academy to get your fire certs.



Whats the volunteer hours look like? I would have to juggle a job as well + kids. I would much rather get into a paid gig than anything


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 5, 2016)

Rural Metro pays ok.  I think 16-17 an hour starting for a paramedic.  And I'm not sure what the volunteer hours requirement would be.  The paid fire gigs are hard to come by.  But keep an eye on Hanford fire.  I hear they are hiring 6-8 every 6 months.


----------



## waaaemt (Mar 7, 2016)

Probably because 6 to 8 of their guys die from radioactive exposure every 6 months


----------



## Parameduck (Mar 9, 2016)

There is a link on the last page of the reciprocity package that will give you all the options for the aids training. Plenty of online options. 





Oxygenforeverybody said:


> I was also curious to any of the Fire / medic types here. What sources could I use to get a head start on FF1? I already have my firefighting background from the Navy and its Damage control handbook, but I know shipboard firefighting is different than civilian in some ways.
> 
> As for WA I hear I need to do a 7 hour aids/hiv course? Is that face / face or can it be done online?
> 
> Any other cert or things I should be striving to get now as well? Like I know EVOC is something I need just unsure how to get it at the moment.


There


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Mar 11, 2016)

waaaemt said:


> Wow you got plenty of experience that will count towards points! Like Drax says you won't have too much trouble I think. If you really want to milk school though, I would suggest going through nursing school, getting your RN. Then you can do a 2 week RN to paramedic transition. this way you can make $40 an hour as a nurse while testing for a FF medic job. Or you could do CCT transport which if you worked for Northwest ambulance in marysville, you make $90,000 a year starting, working two 24s a week. wishing I had done that back in the day...



Im actually considering this option now. Ive been back and forth inregards to Nursing.. As its a lot fo school and Ive never been to fond of school. But being that FF jobs are hard to come by as it is, I figure  I could go where the pay is at to provide best for my family. Still a lot of thought process though..

Appreciate all the awesome feedback nonetheless.


Looking at the 'averages' of pay in WA state, EMT's make pretty decent money honestly and Im sure me and my wife could live comfortable with that, Going to become a Paramedic would be a increase but not by much according to the 'average' depending on the area. 

Going the route of RN would jump a lot in regards to average starting salary.  Don't you have to get accepted into Nursing school though?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 11, 2016)

Sadly the average pays are misleading.  They incorporate firefighter pays.  Average starting pay is between 12.50 an hour to 15 an hour depending on where you work.  And if you live in a box that would be comfortable pay.  But sadly not much else.


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Mar 11, 2016)

I believe I will be looking into starting up in nursing in the Spring of 2017. It seems a better route for the long run / retirement / family.


----------



## Drax (Mar 23, 2016)

Oxygenforeverybody said:


> I believe I will be looking into starting up in nursing in the Spring of 2017. It seems a better route for the long run / retirement / family.



Bottom line, you're gonna struggle for the first 2-3 years. It is kinda up to you, in my opinion, with your life experience, if you dedicated that focus into becoming a career firefighter versus a nurse, you would probably get hired.

But it is the same level of dedication. If you spend 8 hours a day 5 days a week in a classroom trying to become a nurse, to become a career firefighter you'd need to do the same, 8 hours a day 5 days a week minimum, researching, doing ride-alongs, volunteering, taking advanced courses in firefighting, maybe even going to school and taking fire science courses.

Guess it all boils down to what you want to do in life. My wife and I had a serious talk about about a timeline for when it was time to begin focusing on something else, so for a period of six years I would get to devote myself to just fire. I was serious about it, and got hired just after my second year of pursuing it.


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Mar 26, 2016)

Drax said:


> Bottom line, you're gonna struggle for the first 2-3 years. It is kinda up to you, in my opinion, with your life experience, if you dedicated that focus into becoming a career firefighter versus a nurse, you would probably get hired.
> 
> But it is the same level of dedication. If you spend 8 hours a day 5 days a week in a classroom trying to become a nurse, to become a career firefighter you'd need to do the same, 8 hours a day 5 days a week minimum, researching, doing ride-alongs, volunteering, taking advanced courses in firefighting, maybe even going to school and taking fire science courses.
> 
> Guess it all boils down to what you want to do in life. My wife and I had a serious talk about about a timeline for when it was time to begin focusing on something else, so for a period of six years I would get to devote myself to just fire. I was serious about it, and got hired just after my second year of pursuing it.



You're right. Nurse doesn't seem like a bad gig and the pay is definitely worth it in the long run. Firefighting pay wise isn't great compared to a Nurse but being a FF would be awesome. I got a fwe months to figure out what i really want to do.


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Mar 26, 2016)

I don't think I would mind being a Nurse, Perhaps i need to get a job as a ER tech to get a better feel for it. I did a shift in the ER as a tech for school and I loved it.. Definitely a bit more 'layed' back even though I was in the ER and **** was going.. Still in my opinion a lot less 'hectic' than a Ambulance shift. But than again I only did ONE er shift and ONE Ambluance shift.

Reason for the change was for my family. Though being a career firefighter is still decent pay no doubt, just as much as being a career Medic. Going the route of Nurse will probably be better in the long run and living comfortably for my family is priority.


----------



## Drax (Mar 27, 2016)

Oxygenforeverybody said:


> I don't think I would mind being a Nurse, Perhaps i need to get a job as a ER tech to get a better feel for it. I did a shift in the ER as a tech for school and I loved it.. Definitely a bit more 'layed' back even though I was in the ER and **** was going.. Still in my opinion a lot less 'hectic' than a Ambulance shift. But than again I only did ONE er shift and ONE Ambluance shift.
> 
> Reason for the change was for my family. Though being a career firefighter is still decent pay no doubt, just as much as being a career Medic. Going the route of Nurse will probably be better in the long run and living comfortably for my family is priority.



Nursing isn't a bad gig, sounds right for you, good luck!


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Apr 19, 2016)

Looking into several of the Ambulance companies in which yall listed, Getting ready to put in applications probably in June-ish (I will be in WA late June) As well figuring out which school to attend to get my CNA or NAC as WA state calls it. From what I was told all the ED/ER techs in WA that are EMT-B also have a CNA/NAC license as well or they're Paramedics. 

So I figure Ill try to find something part time while attending school for CNA and than working on my pre reqs for Nursing.

Just felt like updating on things

OH and also about to do this HIV/AIDS course online for like 35$ ha.


----------



## Drax (Apr 21, 2016)

Some EDs will hire you and then put you through that. Good Samaritan is one I think that does.


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Apr 22, 2016)

Ill have to look into it. Thanks Drax


----------



## waaaemt (Apr 25, 2016)

Yea if you've got as much experience as you do you'll have no problem getting bored and being put through the NAC thing at pretty much any ER round here


----------

